# Why are my youtube comments not showing up



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I post comments on youtube and they post then when I go later on to see the comment it's gone. When I log in then I can see the comment. But now I find even when I log in some of my comments and the replies to my comments are all missing. What gives? Are they being deleted by the video poster or just some bug on youtube.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not really sure. Youtube is kind of confusing, IMO. The navigation and menus and settings all seem unnecessarily convoluted and inconvenient. If I didn't love the content so much, I don't think you could pay me to use the site.

I very rarely comment on there. For one thing because there is so much bickering. But also because it seems like the way things for comments are set up there is really archaic and unnecessarily annoying and cluttered.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe they're not dumb enough and it's like a 3D thing trying to exist in a 2D world.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You might have to mess around with the options like they have a little drop down menu with 'top comments' etc that you can change.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

You don't want to be a part of Youtube comments, trust me :lol


----------

